# Plano eléctrico para maquina de soldar Max Compact 400



## johnnyelectrico (Mar 12, 2012)

necesita el plano electrico de maquina de soldar max compact 400 la misma la compre y tiene varios cables sultos por lo que deduzco que esta incompleta por su ayuda gracias


----------

